# Does my dog look like a pitbull?



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I had 2 people stop me and ask me today if my dog was a pit bull.

Here in Ontario we have BSL that does not allow pit bulls so it has me a little concerned. I don't have experience with pit bulls and have never seen a pit bull puppy in real life so my experience is very limited.

A few hours away from me there was a woman who had two boxer/American bulldogs removed and almost put to sleep because animal control thought they were pit bulls.

I am curious what real dog people think?


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

A bit. So many bully breeds resemble Pit Bulls though.. it's hard to say. We have a GSD/Pit mix at the shelter who looks just like your pup, but I still wouldn't be able to say with any certainty if your dog is part pit or not.

Did you adopt her from a shelter or from a breeder? Can you get papers or something that say what breed they believe her to be?


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks like a Dane or Mastiff mix to me. But this is one of the problems (among many) with BSL. And is a good reason to fight it with every legal method at your disposal.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Is she only a baby? She looks like a pup. Maybe there is a bit Mastiff in there? I think to a layperson she could easily pass as a Mastiff mix (that is unless, of course, Ontario bans Mastiffs too?)


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Yes she is a baby only 15 weeks old.

She is supposed to be Bullmastiff/cane corso/presa and lab. I didn't see the parents my husband did (and he knows squat LOL)

I had a woman stop me today (she has a pit bull who is 9 and grandfathered in to the BSL) she said that she thinks my dog is a pit because her dog looked exactly like mine when it was a puppy..... so it kind of got me thinking about it.

I don't care if she is a pit bull but I certainly don't want to loose her, so if she could be confused for a pit then I want to know.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LuckySarah said:


> Yes she is a baby only 15 weeks old.
> 
> She is supposed to be Bullmastiff/cane corso/presa and lab. I didn't see the parents my husband did (and he knows squat LOL)
> 
> ...


She is a HUGE baby, so likely the Mastiff is the dominant part of her mix and she will be too big of an adult to be confused with a Pit. If that lady thinks they looked similar as puppies, I wonder what AGE her puppy looked similar to her. 

Saying she won't be confused as a Pit as an adult is putting a little faith in people. I am not surprised people would think she was a pure Pit.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Now that you mention it the woman did not even ask my dogs age, so she could have assumed she was older and her dog may have looked like mine at one point in puppy-hood.

That makes me feel better about it.

They are so ruthless here when it comes to the BSL and I have to prove that my dog is not a pit if anything were to happen....... how do you prove that with a mixed breed? Its not like she came with registration papers.

Hopefully she is 150 pounds so there is no confusion lol


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

to some people who dont know any better she will. 

heck somne lady here in ontario had to put her 2 JRT's in hiding as animal control said they were pits. people are morons.

I dont think she looks much like one.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

Binkalette said:


> A bit. So many bully breeds resemble Pit Bulls though.. it's hard to say. We have a GSD/Pit mix at the shelter who looks just like your pup, but I still wouldn't be able to say with any certainty if your dog is part pit or not.
> 
> Did you adopt her from a shelter or from a breeder? Can you get papers or something that say what breed they believe her to be?


She is not from a breeder or a shelter, a friend of my husband's had an accidental litter and he decided to bring her home.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

LuckySarah said:


> Now that you mention it the woman did not even ask my dogs age, so she could have assumed she was older and her dog may have looked like mine at one point in puppy-hood.
> 
> That makes me feel better about it.
> 
> ...


Definitely. She could have meant her dog at 10 months old looked like your dog, which means very little with two different pups.

If I were you, I would run a Wisdom Panel DNA on her. It will tell you a general idea of the breeds contributing to her. If no Pit shows up at all, you will have those papers just in case someone claims she is a Pit and AC comes around. I don't know how well it would work because BSL is so idiotic and so is any one who supports it, but it could help?


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

And if it does show up that there is pit in her, just burn the evidence and pray she grows big. 

I agree that she looks predominantly mastiff or dane. IMO, pitbulls have rounder, less saggy head/faces.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

not a pit bull.

BUT where you live it doesnt matter. if AC says its a pit bull...its a pit bull according to their methods...which are totally stupid..they get a couple people together and if they all agree its a pit...its a pit. 

and there's really absolutely nothing you can do about it except prepare yourself to challenge that ruling should it come to pass...or move. 

in order to challenge it...get a dna *blood test* done on your pup and any dogs known to be her blood relations...not a cheek swab...a blood test. get veterinarians(more than one) to sign offical looking papers standing by the fact that she is not a pit bull.

get REAL familiar with those laws..and challenge them. protest and challenge them. they arent helping anyone and they are really hurting a lot of people

two websites to get you started

www.stopbsl.com
www.nationalcanineresearchcouncil.com

so sad. pits are FANTASTIC dogs..


no offense but Ontario has by far some of the most IDIOTIC laws on the planet.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> not a pit bull.
> 
> BUT where you live it doesnt matter. if AC says its a pit bull...its a pit bull according to their methods...which are totally stupid..they get a couple people together and if they all agree its a pit...its a pit.


Agreed, it's not a Pit Bull, but Zim is totally correct. In Ontario if it even resembles a Pit Bull in ANYONE'S mind, it's labeled as a Pit Bull and put down. There has been many horror stories out of that area about Purebred Black Labs being labeled as Pits and just recently, a lot of Boxers have been labeled Pits. Even when fought and the cases are won, the dogs are STILL labeled as Pits and are deemed "dangerous" even though they aren't Pit Bulls at all and the owners proved it through the court system.

Ontario is a DANGEROUS place for ALL bully-looking dogs. Plain and simple.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I live in Ontario, and I don't find it's as harsh as you describe Darkmoon. At least in my neighbourhood there are close to 10 pit bulls/mixes and no one gives them a hard time. There was actually a pit bull that came to my dog park a week ago (they're not allowed in dog parks), no one said anything and it was VERY obviously a pit bull (well to me at least). There are a number of bully breeds and mixes at my dog park too and no one has had any issues with being asked to leave or anything. 
Perhaps its just my neighbourhood, but I've only heard of a few cases of people having to fight to get their dogs back after being wrongly labelled as a pit bull.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I haven't read all the replies, but my first impression on seeing the pics was that she looks just like a presa canario that I saw not too long ago. I wasn't familiar with the breed, so I looked them up. 

It's a Molosser type of dog, that includes the bully breeds, mastiffs, rottweilers, danes, pyrenees, elkies, and a huge number of other large breed, well-muscled dogs believed to have evolved from the same root stock.

She's a cutie pie.  She looks very presa to me.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Locke said:


> I live in Ontario, and I don't find it's as harsh as you describe Darkmoon. At least in my neighbourhood there are close to 10 pit bulls/mixes and no one gives them a hard time. There was actually a pit bull that came to my dog park a week ago (they're not allowed in dog parks), no one said anything and it was VERY obviously a pit bull (well to me at least). There are a number of bully breeds and mixes at my dog park too and no one has had any issues with being asked to leave or anything.
> Perhaps its just my neighbourhood, but I've only heard of a few cases of people having to fight to get their dogs back after being wrongly labelled as a pit bull.


the rest left. i cant tell you how many people actually FLED Ontario...as in flee for their family member's lives fled because of that mess.

Ontario and Denver and British owners are always all over the pit bull forums pushing the fight against BSL because their dogs are either dead, incarcerated or they were forced to flee the area to keep their pets.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Bullmastiff/cane corso/presa and lab? With a expected mis like tht I certainly hope that you are an educated intelligent responsible dog owner who is planning on doing a TON of training and socializing. YOU have a concoction of 3 (generally) very dog aggressive Type A personalities. 

As far as the breeds go my first thought was "no, the people who stopped you have likely never seen a presa before" well you answered that for me. I know why they think it, it's because of the ears. The half cocked almost rose shaped ear. THey see that and automatically think pit.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

I see Dane and Mastiff. She's a CUTIE!


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

I'm assumen when she's walking around at 150+ any person with half a brain might be able to tell she's not a pitty.

Good luck.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I haven't read all the replies, but my first impression on seeing the pics was that she looks just like a presa canario that I saw not too long ago. I wasn't familiar with the breed, so I looked them up.
> 
> It's a Molosser type of dog, that includes the bully breeds, mastiffs, rottweilers, danes, pyrenees, elkies, and a huge number of other large breed, well-muscled dogs believed to have evolved from the same root stock.
> 
> She's a cutie pie.  She looks very presa to me.


This is what I think too.

I also think that breeds are what you make them and just like any bully breed/strong working breed or guarding breed. I don't think because of her breed's she will be automatically dog aggressive.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

BrittanyG said:


> I see Dane and Mastiff. She's a CUTIE!


I see this too when I google pictures of this particular mix

This is bullmastiff/great dane and I think she will look something like this as an adult...









And this is a presa 
Of course the two dogs look very similar so its very hard to say


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I dont think your dog looks anything like a pit bull. It is what it is,a mastiff mix and a damn good looking one at that


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

LuckySarah said:


> This is what I think too.
> 
> I also think that breeds are what you make them and just like any bully breed/strong working breed or guarding breed. I don't think because of her breed's she will be automatically dog aggressive.


That is not true. No it doesn't mean that she will automatically be dog aggressive but the propencity for it in her is ALOT higher than say a lab or even a shepherd simply because it is what they are bred to do. It's like telling a lab that not all labs will retrieve simply because it is what they were bred for. True there is always that 1 in 100 scenario, but if this dog is NOT properly socialized, meaning 1000 people and at least 100 dogs in the first year of life, I can almost guarantee this dog will have issues with other dogs. Training can only account for the 50% of the dogs personality that is NOT genetic make up.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

LuckySarah said:


> This is what I think too.
> 
> I also think that breeds are what you make them and just like any bully breed/strong working breed or guarding breed. I don't think because of her breed's she will be automatically dog aggressive.


So ... when people ask, just tell them she's a Presa/Mastiff mix and leave it there. You don't have to go into her lengthy mixture and you don't have to explain anything to anyone. 

The thing about pit bulls is that Pit Bull in and of itself is not an actual breed ... it's a type of dog that is comprised of variations of Staffordshire Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier, and American Staffordshire Terrier. Many people, when they see a dog that looks like a "pit bull" don't really know what they are talking about. Pit Bulls can look so different all the time. And Boxers have even been known to be mistaken for pit bulls, as well as Mastiff mixes, Rott mixes. Sometimes people just see a well-muscled dog and automatically think pit bull because of the media hype and the accompanying social stigma created. 

However, if you want to avoid issues with breed restrictions and the like, do what Zim suggested and get a reputable DNA test that you can have vets sign off on so that you have backup proof to her breed makeup in the event you are questioned by authorities. Better to be safe than sorry.

She's definitely going to be a LOT of dog, so be sure to really get into some serious obedience training and major socialization with her and keep it consistent.


----------



## BorderGal (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought she looked like there might be some Rhodesian Ridgeback in there also. She could be a sister to my friends Rhodesian/Lab when he was 6 months. 

I hope she turns into a really great dog for you and you don't have any trouble with the bureaucrats!!!


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Here's the thing, IMO: 

Ontario bans pits. Stupid, stupid, stupid move; it's made no difference at all, it's put a lot of perfectly reasonable pet owners into really bad positions, and just.. yeah. 

Suddenly, Ontario has a massive population of "PResa mixes" and "Cane corso mixes" and "rhodesian ridgeback mixes" and "mastiff mixes" despite none of these dogs having much in the way of stray and BYB populations that are out there making oops mixes, or being bred in huge numbers. Yes, there are mixes of these breeds- and I don't know pits well enough to say this dog isn't exactly as represented. 

But I can understand why people might guess pit.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

To the general population, I think she's unusual, so she looks like like a Pit.

However:
1. Even as a puppy, I don't think a pit has that loose skin.
2. I think the Pit jowls are tighter, with larger jaw muscles.
3. And surprisingly, Pit have small teeth, rather than wolf-like canines.

My nephew has a 90 lb Pit bull 2 yo that is a teddy bear, and sometimes tries to play with my 9 yo 60 lb Lab mix. With mouths open, the Lab has a more impressive set of teeth. It's funny to see them play with the older dog "dominating" the younger dog with full mouth bites vs. the typical Pit Bull "nibbles".


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I see a large boned dog, probably a Mastiff Mix. I think she will look less Pit-like as she gets older.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

She is already in puppy class and we plan on going forward until advanced obedience and probably doing some kind of dog sport with her (drafting, Rally o ect). I have gone so far as to walk her around malls and old age homes to make sure she is comfortable in a variety of situations.

We have other dogs as well so I think we will be ok, I understand she will be a strong/big dog and I am aware of her particular needs.

That out of the way 

Is there a website or something for the blood DNA test?
Or do I just approach my vet about it?

Because I would be really interested in finding out 100%, I know the swab DNA tests are crap but I had no idea there was a blood one.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

hanksimon said:


> To the general population, I think she's unusual, so she looks like like a Pit.
> 
> However:
> 1. Even as a puppy, I don't think a pit has that loose skin.
> ...


My pup nibbles my other dogs all the time.

I thought she was cleaning them, often she will nibble on their neck and the other dog will be licking her ears.

Is this a dominance thing?
Or just a social expression?

I thought it was funny when she first started doing it because I have never seen a dog do this before.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks more great dane/mastiffy to me.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

hanksimon said:


> To the general population, I think she's unusual, so she looks like like a Pit.


???????????



> However:
> 1. Even as a puppy, I don't think a pit has that loose skin.


uuh...yeah they do as puppies...it tightens as they get older..



> 2. I think the Pit jowls are tighter, with larger jaw muscles.


eh..it happens...loose flews and such are a flaw but it certainly happens



> 3. And surprisingly, Pit have small teeth, rather than wolf-like canines.


every dog in the world has predatory canines...i dont understand this "small teeth" comment at all.



> My nephew has a 90 lb Pit bull 2 yo that is a teddy bear, and sometimes tries to play with my 9 yo 60 lb Lab mix. With mouths open, the Lab has a more impressive set of teeth. It's funny to see them play with the older dog "dominating" the younger dog with full mouth bites vs. the typical Pit Bull "nibbles".



90 POUNDS!!! UNHOLY CHEESEBURGERS BATMAN!!!

pits dont come that big. standard calls for 35 to about 65 tops.



> The thing about pit bulls is that Pit Bull in and of itself is not an actual breed ... it's a type of dog that is comprised of variations of Staffordshire Terrier, American Pit Bull Terrier, and American Staffordshire Terrier. Many people, when they see a dog that looks like a "pit bull" don't really know what they are talking about. Pit Bulls can look so different all the time. And Boxers have even been known to be mistaken for pit bulls, as well as Mastiff mixes, Rott mixes. Sometimes people just see a well-muscled dog and automatically think pit bull because of the media hype and the accompanying social stigma created.


nawt exactly true.

some people think its a type of dog. but they are wrong. 

pit bull is a short name for American Pit Bull Terrier. The rest are bully breeds..which would be the type.

there will be people who will argue with that but its true...


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

LuckySarah said:


> My pup nibbles my other dogs all the time.
> 
> I thought she was cleaning them, often she will nibble on their neck and the other dog will be licking her ears.
> 
> ...


My dog nibbles me a lot. He uses his little front teeth and it tickles. My trainer said it is a sign of trust and affection. Maybe it's kind of like chimps grooming each other?


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

MegaMuttMom said:


> My dog nibbles me a lot. He uses his little front teeth and it tickles. My trainer said it is a sign of trust and affection. Maybe it's kind of like chimps grooming each other?


That's what she does to my pugs, and they seem to enjoy it lol


----------



## my lil nut case (Oct 22, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> My dog nibbles me a lot. He uses his little front teeth and it tickles. My trainer said it is a sign of trust and affection. Maybe it's kind of like chimps grooming each other?



interesting... my dog does this one of our cats all the time... i'm not sure she appreciates it though.


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

MegaMuttMom said:


> My dog nibbles me a lot. He uses his little front teeth and it tickles. My trainer said it is a sign of trust and affection. Maybe it's kind of like chimps grooming each other?


I dunno, but Hope does it to me on my arms, and to Kaya too at times.

She also likes to grasp my arm in her mouth and hold it at times. Usually when she's feeling all affectionate and getting back scratches or butt scratches after a meal or something and really into it and feeling really good.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

TxRider said:


> I dunno, but Hope does it to me on my arms, and to Kaya too at times.
> 
> She also likes to grasp my arm in her mouth and hold it at times. Usually when she's feeling all affectionate and getting back scratches or butt scratches after a meal or something and really into it and feeling really good.


Cherokee mouths my arms like that too. I originally asked the trainer because I wondered if it was OK to let him do that. She was fine with it, as long as I enjoyed it. He has such a soft mouth and when he holds on it is really with his tongue pressed against my arm. He is not a very affectionate dog and when he does it, I feel really special


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

LuckySarah said:


> She is already in puppy class and we plan on going forward until advanced obedience and probably doing some kind of dog sport with her (drafting, Rally o ect). I have gone so far as to walk her around malls and old age homes to make sure she is comfortable in a variety of situations.
> 
> *We have other dogs as well so I think we will be ok, I understand she will be a strong/big dog and I am aware of her particular needs.*
> That out of the way
> ...


Having "other" dogs in HER pack makes no difference. You still have to socialize her with dogs outside of your pack or the same issues may arise with DA. I'm glad to see that you have a well thought-out training regimin in line for her.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Not that my opinion matters much in the long run, but the first thing I thought when I saw the last picture was great dane.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

upendi'smommy said:


> Not that my opinion matters much in the long run, but the first thing I thought when I saw the last picture was great dane.


When I saw the second picture I thought great dane.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

wow... gorgeous puppy!!!!!!!!! i see alot of dane there. the lips, the way the wears are standing right now, and the form of the front legs. sooooo pretty no matter what your pup is. wow.. i want to steal it!

ETA: looking back again i could also see some english mastiff in there too.... very pretty. two of my fav breeds too lol


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

GreatDaneMom said:


> wow... gorgeous puppy!!!!!!!!! i see alot of dane there. the lips, the way the wears are standing right now, and the form of the front legs. sooooo pretty no matter what your pup is. wow.. i want to steal it!
> 
> ETA: looking back again i could also see some english mastiff in there too.... very pretty. two of my fav breeds too lol


 Thank you


----------



## Shaggydog (Mar 4, 2009)

Defintly a Dane or a Bull Mastiff mix.It's the wrinkles in the forehead.It's a shame,but that's what people go by when they think of Pit Bulls,that and a stocky body build.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

see i see more english than bull mastiff.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Dane/Mastiff, if not Dane, she is some sort of mastiff mix. Your dog it is a total cutie though!


----------



## Baileyby (Oct 17, 2009)

Darkmoon said:


> In Ontario if it even resembles a Pit Bull in ANYONE'S mind, it's labeled as a Pit Bull and put down.


I have lived in Ontario now for three years and I have seen many Pit Bulls. I know that Ontario is getting strick, however you are still allowed to own them.

http://www.attorneygeneral.jus.gov.on.ca/english/about/pubs/dola-pubsfty/dola-pubsfty.asp

This link provides the laws about owning Pit Bulls and their being 'Grandfathered' in laws. However, even if you haven't owned a Pit Bull before this bill came in to place you can still adopt one. 

I do agree that Ontario's laws and restrictions are ridiculous regarding BSL's, and the fact that they do label any dog resembleing a 'Pit Bull' a Pit Bull... But they are not all put down.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Baileyby said:


> I do agree that Ontario's laws and restrictions are ridiculous regarding BSL's, and the fact that they do label any dog resembleing a 'Pit Bull' a Pit Bull... But they are not all put down.


No they aren't all put down, but having a Pit Bull (non-grandfathered in) in Ontario's is just stupid and you are putting your dog's life at risk. That dog escapes once and gets picked up by AC there's a great chance your dog will be put down.

Here are two dogs that, well the first one is a boxer mix, the second, who knows: http://btoellner.typepad.com/kcdogblog/2010/02/the-problems-with-bsl-brampton-ontario-edition.html http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...ht-up-in-pit-bull-controversy/article1454151/

And here is the outcome: http://www.bramptonguardian.com/news/cityhall/article/800079--city-dog-owners-reach-settlement 


> If the vet finds the dogs are not pitbulls, or he cannot reach a conclusion, the dogs will be released immediately to their owners, with conditions.
> If they are released, they will be designated and licensed as “potentially dangerous dogs” under the city’s bylaw, which would require them to be microchipped and spayed/neutered, and to be leashed and muzzled when out in public.
> The dogs have been impounded for 92 days so far.


Even though the dogs weren't even aggressive in the first place, they STILL were labeled as "vicious"

Another 2 pups that escaped and was labeled a "Pit Bull" http://www.theobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1725948 
After an "expert" came down, the pups were deemed "not a pit bull" and released: http://www.theobserver.ca/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=1762339

Here is another one, (the original was deleted so you'll have to see the quoted article from another forum) http://www.pitbullforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=126114&p=1685759&hilit=ontario#p1685759

That is just the few I found off hand.

You can say what you wish, but even having a "bully look-alike" can be dangerous for the dog's life. These are only the ones that make the news, who knows how many don't.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

BSL is worthless end of story.


----------



## Baileyby (Oct 17, 2009)

I am not arguing with you at all...I totally agree

I just see many Pit Bulls around and talk to many of the owners. They tell me that the biggest problem they come across is not law enforcement, but stupid ignorant people who don't have a clue.

As I said, I totally agree with you about the stupid laws here in Ontario


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

People here are ignorant.

We were at the small dog park a few weeks ago and this obvious pug/boston terrier cross came roaring into the park (obviously high energy) but the woman beside me who owned a "jug" and just thought they were the best "breed" looks over and says to me "OMG is that a pit bull??" LMAO


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

I see mastiff/great dane mix. If that was me, living where there is BSL, I'd pray she grows to be a very big girl and when people ask what she is, I'd say mastiff mix. I'd keep pit/presa/anything else under BSL out of the equation. She's gorgeous, that's for sure!


----------



## losinsusan (Nov 20, 2009)

I live in suburban chicago and we have pitbulls and pit mixes everywhere. I mean they seem to have taken over the dog world. I do not see pit in your dog. We have many mastiff and danes in our area and that is exactly what your puppy looks like. I see them everyday and I just don't see pit in the face at all. That being said, you have your work cut out for you as far as training and socializing. That will be a large powerful dog to control. Even if a sweetheart, it's hard to walk a dog that size!!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Yes she looks a bit like a Pit or Pit mix. In the 2nd pic she looks a lot like my male when he was a pup. She looks a little big to be a Pit though it doesn't surprise me that people may mistake her for one. As they mistake Boxers, Boerboels (which she also resembles to a degree), Cane Corso, American Bulldogs, ect. 

I don't think she is a Pit but likely the breeds you stated. Of course that might not matter to AC. I can understand your concern.


----------



## Eyssa (Jul 28, 2008)

At first glance she looks a little like a Pit, but looking at her closer I'm seeing more Mastiff... which is what you said she's mixed with, though I have to say she's got a Dane-ish look about her.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

hanksimon said:


> To the general population, I think she's unusual, so she looks like like a Pit.
> 
> However:
> 1. Even as a puppy, I don't think a pit has that loose skin.
> ...


1. Yes they can have loose skin as a puppy, some more then others.
2. Pups grow into their skin but can be jowly, not all are perfect, even a dog bred for conformation can have faults. The jaw muscles can be lacking or well pronounced. 
3. Teeth size varies by individual/bloodline. Some have large cutters others not so big. I'd say on average the size of their teeth are of decent size though some might have small ones. Just depends. Dogs have canines like dogs and wolves like wolves. Not sure how many mouths of the breed you've looked but I've seen 100s myself. 

To the rest I guess I won't comment ATM.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Baileyby said:


> I just see many Pit Bulls around and talk to many of the owners. They tell me that the biggest problem they come across is not law enforcement, but stupid ignorant people who don't have a clue.


Yeah, this is what I've heard from owners as well. I'm in Toronto, and the people I've talked to have had very few problems, but they said that people they know living outside of Toronto have more issues with people calling the humane society on them. 

That said, I have seen several idiot owners who do not follow the "muzzle in public" (Public as in off your property) law. While the law is stupid, they are putting their dog at risk for being taken away and possibly put down.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (May 25, 2010)

In my opinion she looks like a Great-Dane, and a very beautiful one at that. I don't see any traces of pit bull in her at all, she doesn't have that stocky. muscular build most pits should have Its hard to tell for certain though as she's just a puppy and the build, if she has it, probably won't show up until she gets a bit older, she also seems to have a longer muzzle then the APBT, all the pits I've seen had shorter muzzles.

As for the Pit ban in Ontario, in my area I was told that Pit mixes were banned before the Pit ban. This lady sold my mom this puppy, she told her the pup was Labrador Retriever / Australian Shepherd, and at the time my mom believed her. but as the dog matured and grew it started to show more traits of a pit bull, and its structure was identical to a pits. It attacked a porcupine and got a good face-full of quills but even that wouldn't stop it from attacking the poor animal until he(Spike) killed it. Mom took the dog to the vet and they told her the dog was part pit bull, and the lady she had bought the dog from had been busted for crossing the breed.

I don't know if this is true or not, but I could see why it would be banned. Crossing any two breeds is dangerous, not just to people but for the dog it's self, the outcomes are unpredictable, and no dogs body structure is 100% identical right? I'd assume crossing dogs with different body structures probably results in health issues? I also read somewhere that when you cross breed, there is like a 70% chance that the pups are going to have more bad traits of the 2 breeds then they are good traits, again I don't know if this is true but its what I've heard. and am interested in learning anything other have to say about this.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

I don't think mixing breeds is dangerous.

I don't think people should do it on purpose (in general) but I also don't think that mixed breed's have bad temperaments (quite the opposite IMO).

I think anytime you mix breeds just like with purebred dogs you get a mix of the parents genetics, and since temperament is mostly genetic you get can expect a mix of the parents temperaments in the puppy.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> I don't know if this is true or not, but I could see why it would be banned. Crossing any two breeds is dangerous, not just to people but for the dog it's self, the outcomes are unpredictable, and no dogs body structure is 100% identical right? I'd assume crossing dogs with different body structures probably results in health issues? I also read somewhere that when you cross breed, there is like a 70% chance that the pups are going to have more bad traits of the 2 breeds then they are good traits, again I don't know if this is true but its what I've heard. and am interested in learning anything other have to say about this.


Breeding two dogs of the same breed has just as many risks and potential outcomes as mixing two dogs of different breeds. The 70% thing is a load of bull. Breeding is always a total crapshoot, purebreds or not.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (May 25, 2010)

What about when it comes down to body structure? This seems like it could cause issues in my opinion, but I don't know.

I forgot to mention before she looks a bit like my cousins Pit/Bull Mastiff.


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

What about body structure?

Lots of purebred dogs have questionable body structure that causes problems like pugs and breathing issues or daschunds and back issues, even great danes have issues because of their size.

body structure is relative to the dogs genetics (in mixed breeds and purebreds)


----------



## Angel's_mom (May 26, 2010)

In the top picture, maybe a little. But in the bottom pic where you can see her face better, I see no pit. I thought Mastiff. Beautiful dog!


----------



## safarichick101 (May 27, 2010)

OKAY. Pits are not aggressive by nature. People think they are aggressive because that is the way they are historically raised... for fighting. In truth, however, they are just very eager-to-please, and they believe that hey... if I attack this dog... my owner loves me! There was a test done on 25 resqued fighting pits and they were trained to NOT be aggressive and all came back perfect dogs that never did harm. Pits are perfect. Its in the hands of the owner who raises them.


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

safarichick101 said:


> OKAY. Pits are not aggressive by nature. People think they are aggressive because that is the way they are historically raised... for fighting. In truth, however, they are just very eager-to-please, and they believe that hey... if I attack this dog... my owner loves me! There was a test done on 25 resqued fighting pits and they were trained to NOT be aggressive and all came back perfect dogs that never did harm. Pits are perfect. Its in the hands of the owner who raises them.



Hon, you are preaching to the chior!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks a bit like my former neighbor's pup (before we moved):









'course that would help a lot more if I had any idea what breeds were in their dog's ancestry...


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Looks a bit like my former neighbor's pup (before we moved):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaay off topic here, but I just wanted to let you know that I have been trying for weeks to get a shot of Friday's nose after seeing your siggy! Lol! Great shot!


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Working at an animal shelter I am with Pits alot. None of them are aggressive or have growled or bitten me. It is all on the owner.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

JessieLove09 said:


> Working at an animal shelter I am with Pits alot. None of them are aggressive or have growled or bitten me. It is all on the owner.


Agreed. I've had a lot growl, but most of that's barrier frustration. None have ever bitten. A good deal are dog aggressive, thought I think that's to be expected, at least here. 

For that matter, we've never had any dogs with human agression that couldn't be overcome or was bad at all. Some resource guarding was about it, and that didn't come from a pit.


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (May 25, 2010)

My uncle had a Pit bull before they were banned here. I don't remember her name, but She was a nice dog. She'd growl sometimes, but she was fine with kids jumping on her, and pushing her down, laying on top of her, she was just a really good dog, except for the occasional growl, for young children that didn't know any better and would hang off of her. But as soon as it came to animals, she was nuts.

Once, my uncle took her for a walk down at the beach, and she grabbed this woman's little dog and wouldn't let go of it. my uncle did everything he could to try to get the little dog out of her mouth but she wouldn't let go, so he eventually, as cruel as it is, took the pit and shoved it's head under water and held it there until she let the little dog go, then he let the pit up and she grabbed the little dog again. This went on until the pit eventually killed a little dog. 

There was another time that my grandpa was looking after the dog while my uncle was away, and she attacked, and chased this girl riding a horse. My grandpa was still looking after the dog when it killed another dog in front of him so he called Animal Control to come put the dog down.

It's just really upsetting...


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

why would you even tell that story?


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (May 25, 2010)

people were talking about the pit being labeled as an "aggressive" breed, it must have cut off the bottom of my post because I was asking if people thought it was fair that the dog got killed? if it was too dangerous to let her live? and why people thought she was this way towards animals? was it like a protective thing?


----------



## LuckySarah (May 3, 2010)

She is 4 months now so I thought I would update the pic.....

She looks a lot like the puppy posted as well


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> people were talking about the pit being labeled as an "aggressive" breed, it must have cut off the bottom of my post because I was asking if people thought it was fair that the dog got killed? if it was too dangerous to let her live? and why people thought she was this way towards animals? was it like a protective thing?


The dog may not have been too dangerous, but your relatives were extremely irresponsible owners and thus made it too dangerous for her to live. So it may not have been fair to have her put down for your relatives' idiocy, was it fair to let her kill two other dogs?
Many pit bulls are dog aggressive if not socialized properly, and even then some are not safe around all dogs.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> people were talking about the pit being labeled as an "aggressive" breed, it must have cut off the bottom of my post because I was asking if people thought it was fair that the dog got killed? if it was too dangerous to let her live? and why people thought she was this way towards animals? was it like a protective thing?


prey drive and/or dog aggression.

both of which have nothing to do with protection or being aggressive towards humans.


both of which can occur in any dog..from your teeny tiny poodle to your great dane to your pit bull to your maltese to your whatever.

pits have a slightly higher occurance of dog aggression than some other breeds...but not really any more than a fair slice of the other terriers and bully breeds..it comes with the territory of a tenacious dog with high prey drive.

and with consistency, education and minimal effort...its a non issue.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Xox-Zip-xoX said:


> people were talking about the pit being labeled as an "aggressive" breed, it must have cut off the bottom of my post because I was asking if people thought it was fair that the dog got killed? if it was too dangerous to let her live? and why people thought she was this way towards animals? was it like a protective thing?


It was like a dumb owner thing it sounds like. Some dogs are dog aggressive, so you don't let them around other dogs. If you do, they kill them. My pitbull would have in his younger days, so we didn't let him around them, but that doesn't mean he should have been PTS. He's been a great dog and gets along great with people, so there's no issue. If you're going to let your DA dog run around killing things, then IMO, you should be the one PTS, and the dog should be put in a responsible home.


----------

